# Top 10 Car Buying Tips



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Getting a new car doesn't have to be a lengthy or frustrating process just because there are a few overlooked steps that can get in the way.

If you're prepared, you can quickly get through the buying process without a headache and without feeling swindled.

Here's a quick check-list of some of the most important things to do before you walk into a dealership.

More: *Top 10 Car Buying Tips* on AutoGuide.com


----------

